# Beaded maple bowl



## DKMD (Feb 9, 2014)

A friend in Indiana sent me a figured maple blank a year or two ago, and I rediscovered the roughout while organizing some stuff in the shop.

About 10" wide and finished with walnut oil.

C&C always welcome.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 9, 2014)

I really like that one, Doc. Love the beading, and overall a great shape with a beautiful piece of wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2014)

What SENC said. That's awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow - Thats just stunning. What amazes me is how much the horizontal beads make the diagonal grain stand out. (First Pic) Thats a top notch piece David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2014)

For that particular blank I don't care for the beads, but I'm sure I'm in the minority. The talent it takes to make them is surely not lost on me though, and I would love to be able to turn something like that. It's very pretty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 9, 2014)

NICE bowl - beautiful piece of wood and use of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice bowl, and nice beading, DKMD. Of course, there are a LOT of little burn lines missing from it...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 9, 2014)

Very nice bowl and piece of wood! Great work, Doc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Feb 9, 2014)

beautiful bowl david!.... I have recently finished one very similar in camphor laurel.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautiful. What's your method? Skew? Finger-nail gouge? Three point tool? Dedicated beading tool?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 9, 2014)

Incredible ! You must have a ton of patience lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 10, 2014)

Ha I like Mike thought the same thing. Now Jim would want you to keep going, your not done yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 10, 2014)

Very nice. Detail is very good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 10, 2014)

Master Turner Keller, you have done it again. That is an amazing piece..... I might have to try my hand at one of those.......I hope you dont mind.
Absolutely awesome looking bowl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 10, 2014)

Sweet, like Scott said, the beads seem to enhance the figure on this one. I like the thickness too, a beauty that will be very functional....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 10, 2014)

You know, when I first saw this thread I thought I was going to learn a new technique - I read it as "Bearded Maple Bowl".

Instead I was treated to the usual Keller excellence.

I will say that I agree with Kevin here - the beads extend too far down the side for my taste. A row or three at the top would provide some functionality in handling but, to my mind, continuing them down the side does more to disguise the beauty of the wood than to enhance it. I'll also agree with Kevin that I'd like to be able to do this kind of work as it's very well done - just not to my taste.

Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 10, 2014)

That's another good'n, Keller. I think you should turn beads on the *inside* of the next one. Okay, I'm leaving now...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Norm192 (Feb 10, 2014)

Pretty work doc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 10, 2014)

BarbS said:


> Beautiful. What's your method? Skew? Finger-nail gouge? Three point tool? Dedicated beading tool?



I used the largest dway beading tool for this, and I've been very happy with the way they work. I could probably make it happen with a detail gouge, but I don't think it would turn out as well. Skew chisels are for opening paint cans...



Dane Fuller said:


> That's another good'n, Keller. I think you should turn beads on the *inside* of the next one. Okay, I'm leaving now...



Where's the 'up yours' button?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 10, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Where's the 'up yours' button?


----------

